# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Φρούτα και λαχανικά για lovebirds

## papi

Πείτε μου πώς μπορώ να δώσω φρούτα και λαχανικά στα μικρά μου?

Εχω προσπαθήσει να τους δώσω μήλο, αχλάδι και αγγούρι αλλά σε ολόκληρα κομμάτια που τα καρφώνω στα σίδερα και δεν τα έχουν πλησιάσει!

Επίσης κάποια φίλη έγραφε ότι τους έδωσε αυγό ανακατεμένο με θρυμματισμένη φρυγανιά.
Το έκανα και αυτό αλλά τίποτα πάλι.

Είναι λάθος ο τρόπος που τα σέρβιρα ή θέλει επιμονή και υπομονή το θέμα?

----------


## mitsman

Δοκιμασε να τους το δωσεις σαν παιχνιδι... να τα παρεασεις σε ενα σχοινι λεπτο σε μικρα κομματακια και να τα κρεμασεις μεσα στο κλουβι!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ενας άλλος τρόπος είναι και αυτός που δοκίμασα και εγώ πρώτη φορά στους παπαγάλους μου !! Απέσυρε για 2-3 ωρίτσες (όχι παραπάνω) τους σπόρους που έχουν συνηθίσει...και θα δεις ότι θα φάνε αυτό που τους προσφέρεις !! 1-2 φορές θα το συνηθίσουν πιστεύω....*

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο που λες Αλεξανδρε δεν πρεπει να το κανουμε...... αυτο που πρεπει να κανουμε ειναι να υπολογισουμε την ημερισια ποσοτητα σπορων που καταναλωνουν  τα πουλια μας και να την χωριζουμε σε 2 γευματα.... ενα το πρωι και ενα μια ωρα πριν νυχτωσει.....

την υπολοιπη μερα προσφερουμε ΟΛΑ τα προσθετα!

----------


## papi

> *Ενας άλλος τρόπος είναι και αυτός που δοκίμασα και εγώ πρώτη φορά στους παπαγάλους μου !! Απέσυρε για 2-3 ωρίτσες (όχι παραπάνω) τους σπόρους που έχουν συνηθίσει...και θα δεις ότι θα φάνε αυτό που τους προσφέρεις !! 1-2 φορές θα το συνηθίσουν πιστεύω....*


Εννοείς στην ταίστρα κομμένα σε κυβάκια?

----------


## papi

> Αυτο που λες Αλεξανδρε δεν πρεπει να το κανουμε...... αυτο που πρεπει να κανουμε ειναι να υπολογισουμε την ημερισια ποσοτητα σπορων που καταναλωνουν  τα πουλια μας και να την χωριζουμε σε 2 γευματα.... ενα το πρωι και ενα μια ωρα πριν νυχτωσει.....
> 
> την υπολοιπη μερα προσφερουμε ΟΛΑ τα προσθετα!



Μάλλον τα έχω μπερδέψει!!!
Εγώ εδώ και τρεις εβδομάδες που έχω τα 2 lovebirds μου τους έχω μόνιμα 2 ταίστρες με σπόρους και μία με βιταμίνες (αυτά που μου δώσανε από το pet-shop).
Εννοείς ότι αυτά πρέπει να τους τα βάζω μόνο πρωί και βράδυ και την υπόλοιπη μέρα να τους βάζω άλλες τροφές?
Συγγνώμη, αλλά μάλλον είμαι τελείως άσχετη!  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

Κατερινα δεν εισαι τελειως ασχετη...... απλα δεν εχεις ενημερωθει αρκετα καλα ακομη.... ομως σημασια εχει οτι ψαχνεις και θα μαθεις!!!! ΑΥΤΟ ειναι που εχει σημασια!!!!!

Ακου να δεις πως εχουν τα πραγματα.......   αναλογα το ειδος πουλιου, έχουν συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα σπορων αναγκη ημερισιως..... καποιοι σποροι τους αρεσουν περισσοτερο και αλλοι λιγοτερο.... ομως τους εχουν αναγκη ΟΛΟΥΣ και τα μειγματα που αγοραζουμε ειναι φτιαγμενα ετσι ωστε να τρωνε ολους τους σπορους και να παιρνουν ολα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα τους.... αν τους παρεχουμε μεγαλη ποσοτητα σπορων θα τρωνε αυτους που τους αρεσουν περισσοτερο και θα αφηνουν τους υπολοιπους.... επειδη τα τσοφλια θα καλυψουν τους γεματους σπορους εμεις θα αλλαξουμε τροφη και δεν θα φαει ολα τα σπορια τελικα και ολα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα κατα συνεπεια!!!! Αυτο μεσοπροθεσμα εχει ασχημα αποτελεσματα στην υγεια του πουλιου.... ειναι σαν να τρωμε καθε μερα κρεας κρεας κρεας... καλη τροφη αλλα απο μονη της δεν καλυπτει τις αναγκες μας!!!!

Για να φαει λοιπον ολα τα σπορια, βρισκουμε περιπου την ποσοτητα που πρεπει να τρωει ημερισιως και του βαζουμε καθε μερα αυτη... στα κοκατιλ που γνωριζω για παραδειγμα ειναι 16-18 γραμμαρια.... αν καποιος δεν μπορει να το κανει καθε μερα αυτο μπορει να βαλει την διπλασια ποσοτητα και να  το αφησει αλλη μια μερα!


Το ιδανικο ειναι να χωρισουμε το γευμα σε 2 μεριδες... μια το πρωι μια το απογευμα... εγω προσωπικα αυτο κανω...... 8 γραμμαρια το πρωι 9 το απογευμα... ολη την υπολοιπη μερα βαζω φρουτα λαχανικα, αυγοτροφες κτλ...


Οι παπαγαλοι ειναι οπτικα πουλια και μεχρι να συνηθισουν την οψη ενος νεου αντικειμενου στο κλουβι παιρνει καιρος... για αυτο οσο και να μην τρωνε τα φρουτα που βαζουμε εμεις πρεπει να επιμενουμε καθε μερα!!! καποια στιγμη θα δικαιωθουμε......




Αυτες οι βιταμινες που σου εδωσαν στο πετ σοπ ειναι αυγοτροφη κακιστης ποιοτητας που οι πετ σοποαδες κοροιδευουν τον κοσμο......


δικιμασε να του δωσεις αυγο που θα εχεις βρασει για 13 λεπτα!!!! αν το τρωει ειναι οτι καλυτερο......


Οσο για βιταμινες αναλογα την περιοδο και τις αναγκες δινουμε την αναλογη  υδατοδιαλυτη!

----------


## papi

> Κατερινα δεν εισαι τελειως ασχετη...... απλα δεν εχεις ενημερωθει αρκετα καλα ακομη.... ομως σημασια εχει οτι ψαχνεις και θα μαθεις!!!! ΑΥΤΟ ειναι που εχει σημασια!!!!!
> 
> Ακου να δεις πως εχουν τα πραγματα.......



Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη για τις συμβουλές και τις οδηγίες σου!

Πες μου όμως κάτι. Το αυγό το βάζω σκέτο (λιωμένο) με το τσόφλι του ή το αναμειγνύω με κάτι. Και αν δεν το τρώνε αρχικά δοκιμάζω συνταγές και επιμένω να τους το βάζω κάθε μέρα?
Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά, εκτός από τον τρόπο που μου είπες (να τα κρεμάω δηλ.) μπορώ να τους τα βάζω κομμένα και στις ταίστρες?

Επίσης, μπορείς να με ενημερώσεις για τις υδατοδιαλυτές βιταμίνες? 
Αν όχι, πώς ή από πού θα μάθω τις ανάγκες τους και τί βιταμίνες επιλέγω?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου!
Καλημέρα

----------


## jk21

την αυγουτροφη δεν σου την φαγανε πιθανοτατα γιατι ειχες ηδη τις λεγομενες βιταμινες που οχι μονο κακης ποιοτητας αφου ειναι χυμα αλλα ταγγισμενο απο την οξειδωση προιον,αλλα δεν ειναι καν αυγοτροφη αλλα σκετο μπισκοτο απο πρωτες υλες αγνωστης προελευσης .μια απο τα ιδια ειναι και οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες αφου δεν μας δινουν τι ειναι και απο που προερχονται τα προιοντα αρτοποιιας που γραφουν σαν πρωτη υλη με την διαφορα οτι αυτες ειναι συσκευασμενες και για ελαχιστες μερες μετα το ανοιγμα οφειλουν να εχουν τη θρεπτικη αξια που λενε .αν θες τα πουλακια να φανε δικια σου αυγοτροφη ή αυγο ,να μην εχεις κατι τετοιο μεσα στο κλουβι γιατι ειναι εθισμενα στη ζαχαρη που εχει .οταν τα πεταξεις προσεξε μην μολυνεις τον καδο ....


τα  φρουτα οχι μεσα στις ταιστρες γιατι αλλοιωνονται ευκολα απο οτι ερχεται σε επαφη μαζι τους και δημιουργειται εστια μολυνσης .επισης αρκετα απο αυτα ευκολα χαλανε και δεν πρεπει να μενουν για ωρες κρεμασμενα .ο δημητρης θα σου πει καλυτερα αλλα πρεπει να ειναι κρεμασμενα και ενσωματωμενα σε καταλληλο αντικειμενο σαν παιχνιδι 

καπως ετσι μπορεις πχ να κρεμασεις και μια φουντιτσα μπροκολο

υδατοδιαλυτη βιταμινη παρε καποια που να αναφερει οτι κανει και για την πτεροροια .
mutavit ,necton s ή e   και ornicuma καποιες επιλογες

----------


## mitsman

Ετσι κρεμαω τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα μου εγω για να εχω αποτελεσμα





Και ετσι προσφερω το αυγο μου






αν και πλεον δινω μονο αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω εγω.... βεβαια οτι τρωνε... αν τρωνε το αυγο ειναι μια χαρα!

----------


## papi

> Ετσι κρεμαω τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα μου εγω για να εχω αποτελεσμα


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη, κατατοπιστικότατα τα video σου!!!

Ήδη σήμερα (ακολουθώντας τις χθεσινές οδηγίες σου) το μεσημέρι αφαίρεσα τις ταϊστρες με τους σπόρους, τους κρέμασα σε ένα σκοινάκι μήλο και πορτοκάλι, σε ένα άλλο μαρούλι και σε μια ταίστρα έβαλα αυγό ψιλοκομμένο. 
Αποτέλεσμα?
Εξερεύνησαν (και μάλλον έφαγαν λίγο) το αυγό και το μήλο, τσιμπολόγησαν το πορτοκάλι και έφαγαν σχεδόν όλο το μαρούλι!!!
Το μαρούλι ήταν σγουρό και το είχαν δει παιχνίδι... έπαιζαν μέχρι που το έφαγαν σχεδόν όλο.
Το  απόγευμα -ως αντάλλαγμα- τους έβαλα ένα κλωνάρι με φυσικούς σπόρους  (που ελπίζω να είναι καλό) και τις ταϊστρες με την τροφή τους και έπεσαν  με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό!!!!
Νομίζω για πρώτη μέρα και πρώτη προσπάθεια τα πήγαν αρκετά καλά!

Ακουσα όμως ότι το μαρούλι προκαλεί διάρροιες που ίσως είναι και μοιραίες. Είναι αλήθεια?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!! :-)

----------


## mitsman

Με προγραμμα  και οχι καθημερινα δεν ειναι καθολου μοιραιο...... οι κουτσουλιες ειναι πιο υδαρες γιατι τρωνε περισσοτερο υγρη τροφη.... δεν ειναι ομως διαρροια, αλλα περισσότερα ουρα!
λαχανικα φρουτα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!
Αυγο 1-2 φορες στις 10 μερες εκτος αν πηγαινεις για αναπαραγωγη η εχεις πτερορροια που τοτε πρεπει να φθασεις σε επιπεδα να δινεις καθημερινα!!!!!
Κοιτα αν πουμε οτι τα lovebirds ζυγιζουν 40-60 γραμμαρια υπολογιζω οτι πρεπει να τρωνε γυρω στα 14 γραμμαρια σπορων ημερησιως!!!! εσυ για καλο και για κακο θα δινεις 20 γραμμαρια. 10 το πρωι και 10 μια ωρα πριν νυχτωσει.... αλλιως 20 καθε πρωι!!!!

----------


## maraki2588

Παιδια εισται απιθανοι!!!  ετσι μπορω να το κανω και στο love birds μου??  τι λαχανικα τρωνε τα love birds ξερετε??

----------


## jk21

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

----------


## maraki2588

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΑΣ!!

----------


## jk21

να εισαι καλα Μαρακι αλλα σε παρακαλω δες λιγο τους κανονες (πχ για το θεμα των κεφαλαιων γραμματων που δεν επιτρεπονται κλπ ) 
*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*επισης επειδη εισαι νεο μελος μας δες και αυτο ,θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα ! 
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας*

----------


## maraki2588

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------

